# Swing - JTable Multiselect deaktivieren



## Reinhard (1. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

habe ich eine Möglichkeit in einer JTable den Multiselect mehrerer Zeilen zu deaktivieren?
Also das der Benutzer nur eine Zeile pro Tabelle auswählen kann.

Das ist bestimmt ne ganz einfache Sache 

Danke,
Reinhard


----------



## lhein (1. Jun 2006)

Jau, ist es. Schau in der API Doku unter JTable und Du wirst es finden.

lr

PS: Kleine Hilfestellung:

```
public void setSelectionMode(int selectionMode)
```


----------



## Reinhard (1. Jun 2006)

Funktioniert einwandfrei. Vielen Dank.


----------

